

PC makers aren't just losing to Apple. - Carl86
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/08/07/the-pc-looks-like-its-dying/?iid=F_Jump

======
calciphus
Let's all pause for a moment and gain perspective.

Apple, who's been making computers since the 80s, has somewhere between 6 and
10% of the market.

If the users who buy Apple products are slightly less affected by the current
economic slump than most of the market, good for them. They're likely a little
better off than "average consumers".

I don't think it's everyone is buying iPads, because the numbers just don't
line up. People are just holding on to laptops a little longer.

------
choko
I really don't think tablets have a lot to do with this slump. Software isn't
driving hardware sales the way it did a few years ago. Personally, I haven't
had to purchase a single upgrade in over 3 years. In the late 90s and early
00s, I was upgrading almost every year because new software and games ran
poorly on older hardware. Once software pushes my current hardware, then I
will have a good reason to upgrade.

